# PICO SQUEEZE 2!



## Pixstar (25/5/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (25/5/18)

Ummmmm interesting...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Adephi (25/5/18)

Looks very nice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (26/5/18)

Loved my first ones this might be a winner 21700 nogal....just not a fan of the disco lights  sure they can be turned off....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raindance (26/5/18)

Looks ok, the atty has me wanting to see more. Being insulted by a reviewer, not on.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (26/5/18)

I'm shocked people are not over the moon . guys this is the smallest regulated 21700 squonk . thanks for the great find . 1 thing eleaf no how to do is make mods compact mods . cannot wait for this

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## craigb (26/5/18)

I loved my Pico squeeze.

I like how much easier it seems to be to access the bottle in this one. Just hope the bottle is a standard sort of size so that it's easier to replace.

The push button on the side is a bit different for me but I could get used to it quite happily.

Regulated is a win in my book. Add in the larger sized battery and I might be holding off on buying a regulated Squonk until this is released.

The glowing bottle kinda works for me, but yeah, I hope it can be turned off too.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jengz (26/5/18)

Oooooooh this looks promising! Watching closely!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger (26/5/18)

Going to keep an eye out for this one, also reminding me that my Squeeze has been shelved for some time now due to my laziness and inability to do coils, going to give it a shot and get it up and running again. Still the best option for driving, no two ways about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (28/5/18)

I know a good number of you are exited as I am about this . this was what the capo should have been .

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dietz (5/7/18)

Any one here have one yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (5/7/18)

Dietz said:


> Any one here have one yet?


Pay day blues, so not yet. The vape guy has got some in and he has been playing around with it, and it seems he is liking it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (5/7/18)

Mine on the way too But can take another 1 - 2 months as I selected the cheapest shipping option, Cant wait!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (5/7/18)

My problem as well, still waiting for some other stuff on the slow boat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (5/7/18)

Mine arrived today at my office. Sadly im on leave so will only pick it up tomorrow. Will give an update...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (5/7/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> Mine arrived today at my office. Sadly im on leave so will only pick it up tomorrow. Will give an update...



Looking forward to that when you have had a chance to acquaint yourself @Kalashnikov

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (6/7/18)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (6/7/18)

Timwis said:


>


@Timwis, do you not ever sleep? Lol

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (6/7/18)

Just how to start a Friday off

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (6/7/18)

Anyone who may be wondering the size compared to the OG

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (6/7/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> Anyone who may be wondering the size compared to the OG
> View attachment 137904



Dibs on the v2 if you ever decide to sell

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

